# A crafty idea for a home business



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Many of you probably know there is a law going into effect that looks at problems with lead and pthalates in children's items. 

One part of that law says that all children's items need to be permanently labeled...for tracking purposes. (basically: if you find out that the paint you used on your rocking horses has lead in it, you can say "all rocking horses with 5525 on the tag need to be returned") No more hang tags or stapled on tags...it has to be part of the item/garment.

SO, I was thinking that this opens up a small door for a home business making labels. Silkscreening on ribbon. making custom-made wood brands. Computerized sewing machine labels....etc.

It's something one could look into anyway. They'd be easy to make at home, easy to market online. Easy to create a business card to leave at the local yarn shop or woodworking place.


----------

